# Logiciel gratuit de transfert de musique iPod vers Mac



## niph (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Après une petite heure de recherche avec le meilleur ami de l'homme communément appelé "Google" je n'arrive pas à trouver un logiciel gratuit et efficace permettant de transféré les musique d'un ipod vers un mac fonctionnant sous OSx 10.6... J'avais pourtant trouvé assez facilement sous pc.. Enfin bon je n'ais switcher qu'il y a une heure, je ne m'y retrouve donc encore peut-être pas bien dans tout ces machins pommés proposés sur google  Je me demandais alors si il n'y avais pas ici certaines personnes ayant trouver un chouette petit programme pouvant relevé cette petite fonction  

Ps: veuillez m'excuser si je suis dans la mauvaise section, je ne savais pas trop où placer le sujet 

Merci !

-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question d'iPod et de logiciels associés. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "iPod", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et au besoin, l'ami Gwen le rangera mieux !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Senuti (payant), iPod Viewer (gratuit), etc.


----------



## niph (28 Mai 2011)

merci !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Mai 2011)

De rien.


----------

